# Deroplatys lobata



## Morpheus uk (Aug 15, 2008)

Why the does it seem not many people keep these anymore?

Heres a couple of mine today, male and female nymph feeding on some blue bottles

Female







Male


----------



## Andrew (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice mantids. _Deroplatys_ is my favorite genus.


----------



## ismart (Aug 15, 2008)

I would love to have this species. If you plan on selling any ooths please let me know .

They have been in my top 5 most wanted!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 15, 2008)

It's not that no one wants them, it's that there are not enough of them, and whenever I keep them, there seem to be a shortage of males &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, send US (me) :lol: some ooths!


----------



## Thorska (Aug 16, 2008)

i've got a large female nymph and two males, they're an awesome species! as soon as i get the chance im going to get plenty of ooths out of them


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 16, 2008)

Thorska said:


> i've got a large female nymph and two males, they're an awesome species! as soon as i get the chance im going to get plenty of ooths out of them


let me know when you sell O_O


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 16, 2008)

i have missed so many oppatunities to get this species lol.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 16, 2008)

i LOVE this species! to bad its $30 per nymph here *cough cough becky*  !

Good luck with 'em!


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 17, 2008)

My friend was going to get a Deroplatys ooth but it never came. He was going to give me some of the nymphs if there were too many.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice D. labata! I decided to drop my D. labata and D. dessicata after a few generations a while back, but now I miss them.  

At least I have D. dessicata ooths incubating and I'll have D. truncata sub adults at the end of september.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 28, 2008)

Whoa whoa whoa, im on holiday did i miss something? D.truncata is actually in culture?!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 28, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, im on holiday did i miss something? D.truncata is actually in culture?!


strange things happen lately.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 28, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, im on holiday did i miss something? D.truncata is actually in culture?!


Not really lol. :lol: The museum I'm working with is helping me to get several of them from their supplier.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 29, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> My friend was going to get a Deroplatys ooth but it never came. He was going to give me some of the nymphs if there were too many.


Yes, I was supposed to get 2 d.dessicata ooths from a friend of Yen Saw FOR FREE but there were probs with sending


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 29, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, im on holiday did i miss something? D.truncata is actually in culture?!


Do you think it is worth it to go to a place 2 hours away to get d. truncata and orchid mantids? :huh: :huh:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Do you think it is worth it to go to a place 2 hours away to get d. truncata and orchid mantids? :huh: :huh:


I would.  Are you talking about Cameron? I can't go there now as we have UPSR (goverment exam)


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 30, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I would.  Are you talking about Cameron? I can't go there now as we have UPSR (goverment exam)


Yea, guess you are right


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the reason people are less and less interested in such type of mantis is simple - they are a bit boring.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 31, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> I think the reason people are less and less interested in such type of mantis is simple - they are a bit boring.


So are ghosts but people still keep them.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 31, 2008)

If they are boring then why do people still breed ###### like african mantids


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 31, 2008)

I never thought African mantids were boring...I found these less interesting. Look awesome though.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 31, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> If they are boring then why do people still breed ###### like african mantids


ye there so.. plain.


----------



## mrblue (Aug 31, 2008)

what does "boring" even mean when describing mantids? do some species sing, dance and perform stand-up? regardless, i would love to be keeping any deroplatys species right now, i just haven't seen them for sale in ages, maybe i haven't been looking hard enough!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 31, 2008)

boring= normal mantis looks..

deroplatys has a strange look.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 1, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> boring= normal mantis looks..deroplatys has a strange look.


Oh, i thought you all were talking about the behavior not looks.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 1, 2008)

Same as idolo, the plain old mantis shape is regarded as boring lol, once you kept them i wanted to move to the more cryptic exotic looking species :lol:


----------



## mrblue (Sep 1, 2008)

its all very subjective so each to their own! it would be good to have these in the uk, i wish you luck in breeding them.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks you  

Got 2 females and 3 males i think, i hope...


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 12, 2008)

Coming from someone who breeds Iris oratoria, I don't think any mantis is boring. Maybe that's because I haven't kept any exotics, but I still wouldn't mind a native species even if I did have exotic, cryptic mantids. In fact, if anything is boring to me, it's communal species, but I'd keep them without any complaints too.

Good luck breeding those Morpheus, those look real cool. I don't know anything about this genus, but it sounds like they're awesome. Are they aggressive?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 13, 2008)

Thx, look at the photos and i think that`ll answer your question


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 19, 2008)

I had one male die over the holidays and 1 unsexed nymph turned out to be female &lt;_&lt; 

So 3 females and 2 males, 2 females moulted up today so i took both out on the magical tree stump of photography i use so much.

Heres both of them, didnt mind each other, the lighter one kept climbing over her sister XD







And heres the one with the other trying to get in






Heres some more from i left for photobucket, they have some nice shields on them now


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't feel dispirited because someone think it is boring. Maybe it is boring for certain people cos they couldn't breed the mantis.  

Looks like your female has probably around 3 more molts to go, best of luck in breeding this species.

The dead leaf mantids i sent to museum have matured into adult too and been pairing up. I hope to have some dead leaf nymphs available again in near future. Finger crossed.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 19, 2008)

These are neat mantis, I can't get over the way they look as adults! God is so Awesome!


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 19, 2008)

^ agreed


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have never had any mantid other than ant mantid and Tropidomantids. They have a very normal appearence so any mantid is not boring to me.


----------



## Christian (Sep 20, 2008)

_D. lobata_ was offered exhaustively some years ago. Everyone had them and you couldn't get rid of your nymphs. some of the breeders dropped this species then. _D. lobata_ and _desiccata_ are still available over here, but not in former numbers. I also offered lots of them, but I abandoned it to concentrate on _D. trigonodera_, which is much more difficult to breed. Not that _D. lobata_ is really easy - there were just a few people breeding them regularly, the reason that they are less nowadays is because these people abandoned it - but compared to _trigonodera_ it's a beginner species. _D. truncata_ is not in stock at moment. If it should appear, I have to get my hands on it, otherwise it will dissappear again in a blink of an eye... This species is also rather difficult to breed. I missed it the last time it was offered. I won't do this fault again.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 20, 2008)

Christian said:


> _D. lobata_ was offered exhaustively some years ago. Everyone had them and you couldn't get rid of your nymphs. some of the breeders dropped this species then. _D. lobata_ and _desiccata_ are still available over here, but not in former numbers. I also offered lots of them, but I abandoned it to concentrate on _D. trigonodera_, which is much more difficult to breed. Not that _D. lobata_ is really easy - there were just a few people breeding them regularly, the reason that they are less nowadays is because these people abandoned it - but compared to _trigonodera_ it's a beginner species. _D. truncata_ is not in stock at moment. If it should appear, I have to get my hands on it, otherwise it will dissappear again in a blink of an eye... This species is also rather difficult to breed. I missed it the last time it was offered. I won't do this fault again.


Hope you are able to breed this sp. When you do, be sure to pass it around. I think I will be able to get some from a local shop. Maybe then I could pass some around. :lol:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 21, 2008)

Christian said:


> _D. lobata_ was offered exhaustively some years ago. Everyone had them and you couldn't get rid of your nymphs. some of the breeders dropped this species then.


This happened here two years ago - Sheldon was walking around with a tub of nymphs and no-one would take them for free :blink: 



Christian said:


> I also offered lots of them, but I abandoned it ......Not that _D. lobata_ is really easy - there were just a few people breeding them regularly, the reason that they are less nowadays is because these people abandoned it


Well it's a good job I didn't abandon it  It's the smae old story isn't it; everyone has them so no-one wants them, everyone stops keeping them and they disappear and then they become popular  I see this happening with _Cilnia humeralis _at the moment - I was offering them for two years and hardly sold any. This year my breeding stock died and now they are popular !!!



Christian said:


> _D. truncata_ is not in stock at moment. If it should appear, I have to get my hands on it, otherwise it will dissappear again in a blink of an eye... This species is also rather difficult to breed. I missed it the last time it was offered. I won't do this fault again.


It's always the case now that new species go to the wrong people; this isn't how it used to be :angry:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 28, 2008)

As it stands now i have 2 pre sub adult females, the one pre pre sub adult female and 2 sub adult males, i located the sexes differnetly ages ago in tthe hope of speeding the females up and cooling the males down.

One of the females has been in the shedding position for about 4 days now i think, so that dont seem good :angry: 

I thought to myself at the time of taking these pics that i dont often take photos of the males of the species so i decided to get the 2 males out for a little photo shoot.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 28, 2008)

Are these mantids canabalistic? They don't seem to be.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 10, 2009)

This species only come out in the harvesting season in Sabah, Malaysia...

I saw this species last year and it was eating another Mantis,I dont know what species its eating but I think its a nymph Chinese Mantis...

Talk about cannibalistic...


----------

